# Dzelži / Hardware >  Radi nets

## konis22

Njaa dzeki!!!Es jau kaa gadu njemos ar tiem aksespointiem un esmu noveerojis ka ar mazaam vinju jaudaam var sasniegt elles ataalumus!!!Piemeeram esmu dabujis aatrumu 10 km attaalumaa 3mbps izmantojot tikai divas yagi antenas ar 14db koeficientu!!!Max ataalums var buut tik liels cik taalu nav scceerssllu!!!Tipa tiesso redzamiibu vajag!!!Ja ir kaada augsta vieta tad drossi stutee augssaa!!!!Sajaa diapazoonaa uz 2.4ghs licenzi veel nevajag jo nav likums veel taa iisti sakaartots!!!Ja straadaasi uz 5.8 ghz tad vajadzeetu!!!!!!Karocc ja ko vajag par ssiim lietaam rakstat!!!Paliidzeessu par visu ko vareessu arii par optikaam un citaam tiiklu lietaam!!!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu bezgalīgi attālumu uz 2,4Ghz palielināt neizdosies. Aironetam liekas lielākais attālums bija 14km. Var lielākā attālumā savienot divus punktus. Faktiski jau visu izsaka antenas. 18dBm ir 63mW plus 14dB antena dod 1,5W jaudu, kas nau nemaz maz. Paņem "grillus" uz 24dB un dabūsi 15W jaudu un ies vēl krutāk. Ne par velti Elektrosakaru inspekcija ierobežoja izstaroto jaudu uz 100mW. Faktiski jau nau atļauts izmatot "dzeltenos" aksespunktus ar ārejām antenām. Licenzi nevis vēl nevajag, bet vairs nevajag, jo Elektrosakaru inspekcija atmeta ar roku šim diapazonam un atdeva to tautai tā pat kā 27MHz un 446MHz diapazonus priekš radiosakariem. Viss tas darbosies dziļos laukos, bet pilsētā ir pilnīgi bezcerīgi, jo ar 13 kanāliem sen jau nepietiek. 5Gh situāvija it labāka, bet šī diapazona aparatūra ir daudz dārgāka.

----------


## konis22

Taa jau ir ar to rezggi!!!!!Protams jo vairaak decibelu jo labaak bet nevar jau gribeet nezko!!Protams ka ir piedrazots ssis diapazons bet ja ir virziitaas antenas tad tam nav iipassi liela noziime!!!

----------


## Amigo69

Ķā tur ir ar tām 'virzītām antenām'? Var sataisīt tā, lai raida ļoti šauru 'staru' - un maksimāli maz uz sāniem, lielāka leņķi paraktiski neko... Būtu ļoti labi - arī citiem netraucētu. Piemēram 2 mājas, tālums 100~250m, logs, balkons pretī, katram pa antenai.. un pretājam kaimiņš divus augstāk vai zemāk neķer neko - nu, lai normāli apraidīts ļoti neliels laukums - teiksim uz tās pretējās mājas aplis ~5m?
*piedodiet par varbūt muļķīgo jautājumu, bet es radio sakarus pārzinu _ļoti maz_.

----------


## GuntisK

> Elektrosakaru inspekcija atmeta ar roku šim diapazonam un atdeva to tautai tā pat kā 27MHz un 446MHz diapazonus priekš radiosakariem.


 Paga, paga-tad sanāk, ka nevajag nekādu licenzi ja stutē augšā verķi kas darbojas uz šīm frekvencēm? Vai es ne tā sapratu?   ::

----------


## Didzis

GuntisK, tieši tā, uz 2,4 GHz var raidīt bez licenzes. Ir gan ierobežojums uz ārejo antenu pielietojumu, bet to neviens neņem galvā, jo elektrosakaru inspekcija tā kā tā šo diapazonu nekontrolē. Tā pat ir ar rācijām PMR446. Uz 27 MHz laikam ir jāsamaksā simboliski daži lati, bet var strādāt tā pat. 
Amigo69, šauru staru ar antenām var panākt, bet tad vajadzēs izmantot antenu vairāku metru diametrā. Diez vai kaimiņš būs priecīgs skatīties uz sauli caur rūtotu antenu. Kam to arī vajag. Dažus simtus metru var aizraidīt arī bez speciālām antenām. Ja gribi ļoti šauru raidīšanas staru, tad vajag izmantot optiskos sakarus. Internetā ir tādu iekārtu apraksti un principā tādu verķi var uztaisīt mājas apstākļos. Tad varēsi precīzi notēmet uz kaimiņa balkonu.

----------


## karloslv

Hm, kāda vērsuma diagramma ir "čipsu paku" tipa antenām?

----------


## Didzis

Antenai no cipšu bundžas virziendiagrammas lenķis būs uz kādiem 90 grādiem(slinkums meklēt attiecīgu grāmatu lai apskatītos, cik precīzi ir tas lenķis). Šada antena nav tā labākā un es neieteiktu to taisīt. Baigais čakars ir tikt galā ar ūdeni, kurš visu laiku grib tikt iekšā tādai antenai un izskats arī pabriesmīgs.

----------


## skais

ko tam antenam vel vaig???
kaut kadu palig ierici tacu vaig?

----------

